# For Marie51



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope this helps


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Very clever! Will have to find a suitable sweater.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

How clever!


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing ,my niece asked me to do a tiny dog coat and as i cant use circular needles i really struggled,Iam going to check the charity shops for fleeces and he can have a coat for every day of the week ,lol


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

christiliz said:


> Very clever!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## mel51 (Dec 25, 2013)

What a wonderful idea!!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Super idea ! My puppies won't wear coats


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very clever! Thanks for sharing with all of us.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is so clever, thanks.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I saw this idea on Pinterest and thought it would be perfect for my brother's doggie, Bella. Maybe in a lovely cashmere! But wool would be more practical, I suppose....


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

Would have to find a very large sleeved sweater, my girl is 30 inches around the chest area and very long. Have collected several patterns and some may work for her. Her fur is a smooth coat so she does have hardly any undercoat, unlike her sister dog an Akita mix. But I love the idea and would like a lined sweater or coat for her.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Yessss, very clever idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

What a neat idea and thanks for the illustration as I am a visual learner. Will try and make one for my sons dogs.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Great idea,thank you.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

finstock said:


> Thank you so much for sharing ,my niece asked me to do a tiny dog coat and as i cant use circular needles i really struggled,Iam going to check the charity shops for fleeces and he can have a coat for every day of the week ,lol


That's another really good idea!!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Love your sketch - easy to visualize! Don't have puppies,but have been doing this,also with old sweatshirts for almost 25 yrs - for my baby Nubian kids. <G>


----------



## BreJ (Jan 26, 2014)

Great idea! Never thought of doing this.


----------

